# My husband won't admit until he is caught



## Sweetpotatoe88 (Nov 19, 2012)

I stumbled upon it on accident. Going to the history, using his computer trying to get recover my webpage. I found an email address I did not recognize, called him and confronted him. He told me It was just stuff and he swore he didn't do anything. Then he deleted his account before I could go through it. I made him recover it. And when I recovered it I asked him again if he did anything because I was going to read every email and even found out how to read past chats and find all of the "Dating" web sites that he was meeting one time partners on. He confessed to having a sexual act with another man and that it only happened once, and that he didn't enjoy it even thought that was the only email with a reply of "that was great, can we do that again soon". And that all of the emails that had meet up dates and times did not happen because he chickened out. He lies to me about every little detail. And he created it two months after we met and had it active the entire time we were together. Met up with the man 11 days from my birthday. He Also had many emails that said dont text me or call this time because my Woman is going to be home. He swears its all going to change. But from the get go I said tell me if you want to see other people! We will take a break or have some fun together. Now its a different story. Now he doesn't want to share me with anyone else but still explore our fantasies together. I'm so torn between his infidelity and my love for him. I need advice. I honestly didn't even know he was bi.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you married to this man?

His being a bi is your "No"? Then, walk away. Why you put up with a guy who cheats just in 2 months, deceiving.....

Find someone who loves you...


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

A man who truly loves you and values your relationship will not cheat on you or treat you that way.

Please get some counselling by your self to figure out what you want and deserve in life.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Since he doesn't sound remorseful, he will continue on this path. It really is that simple. If you cannot accept that, you need to move on.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweetpotatoe88 said:


> He swears its all going to change. But from the get go I said tell me if you want to see other people! We will take a break or have some fun together. Now its a different story. Now he doesn't want to share me with anyone else but still explore our fantasies together. I'm so torn between his infidelity and my love for him. I need advice. I honestly didn't even know he was bi.


....Some are difficult, some are easy.

Get out immediately, he is not going to change. Ever.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Run from this relationship. There is no fixing it.


----------



## Sweetpotatoe88 (Nov 19, 2012)

I Am actually Engaged right now. And we just announced to his whole family that we are getting married. It makes it all even harder. I am not a judgmental kind of person. If he had told me he was bi from the get go I wouldn't be so scared right now. 

We have been together for over three years now. That's how long the lying has been going on too. I am trying to be understanding but he always makes it about himself and then I feel bad when I shouldn't be the one feeling bad. I feel like he is playing my emotions and being selfish in so many ways. He even asked me in one of our arguments why I was so good. How could I be so good...I don't know. I cant even tell my family. I feel like my whole world is falling. Thank you for your responses. However grim they are its still good to talk.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

It is better now, than feel sorry later, Sweetpotatoe88.

Sorry you are facing this.

Good lucks to you. Atleast, now there is an smoother way out for you.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweetpotatoe88 said:


> I Am actually Engaged right now. And we just announced to his whole family that we are getting married. It makes it all even harder. I am not a judgmental kind of person. If he had told me he was bi from the get go I wouldn't be so scared right now.
> 
> We have been together for over three years now. That's how long the lying has been going on too. I am trying to be understanding but he always makes it about himself and then I feel bad when I shouldn't be the one feeling bad. I feel like he is playing my emotions and being selfish in so many ways. He even asked me in one of our arguments why I was so good. How could I be so good...I don't know. I cant even tell my family. I feel like my whole world is falling. Thank you for your responses. However grim they are its still good to talk.


Thank goodness you found out now - don't go forward with marriage. Turn to your family for hope and support and put this jerk behind you.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Don't marry him.
"Him" is a facade. You are his ticked to a "normalcy" appearance.

He's even capable to come clean. It's not love, but manipulation. It's a window to you future. All was fake since the very beggining. Now you know it's was the matrix, pop the red pill, choose reality, get out of denial.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweetpotatoe88 said:


> I Am actually Engaged right now. And we just announced to his whole family that we are getting married. It makes it all even harder. I am not a judgmental kind of person. If he had told me he was bi from the get go I wouldn't be so scared right now.
> 
> We have been together for over three years now. That's how long the lying has been going on too. I am trying to be understanding but he always makes it about himself and then I feel bad when I shouldn't be the one feeling bad. I feel like he is playing my emotions and being selfish in so many ways. He even asked me in one of our arguments why I was so good. How could I be so good...I don't know. I cant even tell my family. I feel like my whole world is falling. Thank you for your responses. However grim they are its still good to talk.



Don't marry him, you have been given a blessing and forewarned of what he is capable of and willing to do to your relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Think long and hard about this marriage.

*Women, you can compete with, but you'll never be able to be a man, you will never be able to fulfill that desire in him.
*
Sharing him with a third person, to fill the void of his desire, won't be a realistic option, that has more pitfalls than you can anticipate; don't fool yourself on this.

I do not know of any man, who is heterosexual, who would actually arrange to meet another man for sex. People do a lot of unusual things when they explore online sex play, and most can't imagine ever really doing it in real life, but your fiancee has evidently decided that this is his reality, he desires men, that isn't something you can change.

T


----------

